# Lake Livingston Boat ramp



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

I live in Kingwood and plan on running to lake livingston this weekend to try out some white bass fishing. Never fished it before but going to give it a shot. What is a good boat ramp to launch at? I will be coming from the south on 59


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beacon bay boat ramp or state park has good boat ramps. Depends on fishing location also. Good luck


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Either Lake Livingston Park or Beacon Bay Marina. Browders is good on a calm day.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Browders is 10 bucks per vehicle. Beacon Bay Marina is 7 dollars & park across the street. Browders does not open till I believe 6 or 7. Beacon bay is honor system if you are there early. 
Beacon Bay Marina address
167 Weavers Cv
Livingston, Tx. 77351-4701
Good luck and post a review


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Livingston State Park is a great place to launch. It has restrooms, great cleaning tables, and a store. There are 3 boat ramps. I use the one right before you get to the store. Hope you have a great time fishing!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Livingston State Park is a great place to launch. It has restrooms, great cleaning tables, and a store. There are 3 boat ramps. I use the one right before you get to the store. Hope you have a great time fishing!


This^^^^


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree, state park!!!!!


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be out there Sunday with the wife and dog. If yall see me give me a shout. White Mako CC with a t top. Gonna target the south side of the lake


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

If you launch at the state park it's just before Beacon bay Marina


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't plan on using Browders again. The last time I went, they not only charge for the vehicle, they charge per person. A $14 launch fee seems a little pricey!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If you go midlake Kickapoo is a good ramp. Penwaugh is a little tight on parking but the ramps are good. Good luck.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

State park but use the ones near the marina.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Beacon bay marina.The boat ramp is completely enclose in all direction from the wind.It is the go to ramp for windy days.If wind is not and issue than the State Park is a good place to launch.Avoid Browders at all cost when wind direction is predicted to blow from any direction from the north.Launching and loading up can be a night mare.The bulk heads boat ramp gets pounded big time.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Livingston State Park is a great place to launch. It has restrooms, great cleaning tables, and a store. There are 3 boat ramps. I use the one right before you get to the store. Hope you have a great time fishing!


 So the store is open again? Last time I was there it was closed and one of the ramps by the store looked like the concrete had "heaved". It's been a year since I launched there though.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea I have not Launched at browders since I found Beacon Bay. Night & day difference


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess is that Beacon Bay was set up by someone with fore thought and a bull dozer before the lake filled and knowledge of where 131' would be. Heck, it was usable when the lake was at 127'. The turns and protection from wind are great.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I don't plan on using Browders again. The last time I went, they not only charge for the vehicle, they charge per person. A $14 launch fee seems a little pricey!


I think it' a "Whole Lot Pricey"


----------

